

Addiction Is Not A Disease Of The Brain - espeed
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2011/09/09/140307282/addiction-is-not-a-disease-of-the-brain

======
jamesbritt
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2983004> (related NPR item)

